

Ask HN: Have you read any blog posts/articles that completely changed your life? - era86

I understand that many of us read books or watch movies that have such a profound effect on our lives. I was wondering if shorter, more-focused publications do the same. Have any short reads such as blog posts, news articles, or even Twitter updates changed your life in any profound way?
======
lscore720
I'm interested to see responses. My guess is that most HNers are simply too
pragmatic to allow blogs & articles to change their lives. Prove me wrong
though!

